# Flameroom post deleted????



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

hmmmmm whats that about??/? This is the flameroom!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

explain :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Personal attacks are not allowed. It was therefore deleted.


----------

